# Ο δρόμος έχει τη δική του ιστορία...



## JimAdams (Feb 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα! 

Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας, σαν πιο κατάλληλοι για να το κάνετε... Το μείζον θέμα που με απασχολεί, το εξής: η προέλευση του ονόματος της οδού που μένω. Το όνομα αυτής ''_Πολυδώτου_'' ( Περιστέρι Αττικής, για την ιστορία). Πολλές φορές δε, αναγράφεται και με ''ο'', Πολυδότου, δηλ. Ο _Sarant_, μου έκανε λόγο για κάποιον Πολυβώτη, που μάλλον απίθανο να είναι αυτός η πηγή. Μήπως κανείς απο τους υπόλοιπους θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει; Η περίπτωση λάθους (δηλ. να ήταν αλλιώς το όνομα και απλά να έχει γραφτεί έτσι για Χ λόγους) παραμένει πιθανή, αλλά απο την άλλη δεν έχω βρεί και κανένα στοιχείο που να το επιβεβαιώνει. 

Για οποιεσδήποτε άλλες πληροφορίες, διαθέσιμος! Σας μερσώ! (που θα'λεγε κι ο Ζήκος!)


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 26, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσε να έχει σχέση με τον Πολύδωρο, κατά τη μυθολογία βασιλιά της Θήβας (γιός του Κάδμου και πατέρας του Λάβδακου). Αυτό θα εξηγούσε κάπως τη γραφή με "ω", γιατί κανονικά τα κύρια ονόματα σε -δοτος γράφονταν με "ο" (Διόδοτος, Θεόδοτος, Απολλόδοτος κ.λπ.). Γιατί όμως να γίνει τέτοιο μπέρδεμα; Φοβάμαι ότι η προσπάθειά μου δεν είναι μάλλον στη σωστή κατεύθυνση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2010)

Εδώ υπάρχει αναφορά σε ένα Ρόδιο γλύπτη Πολύδοτο _(three Rfaodian iculptors Agesandros, Polydotos and Alhenodoros (between 300-200 B.C.)_.

Το κείμενο είναι σε ψηφιοποίηση του _Bilderbuch ohne bilder_ (Εικονογραφημένο βιβλίο χωρίς εικόνες) του Hans Christian Andersen.


*Edit: *Τώρα βλέπω όμως ότι σε πολλές άλλες πηγές, ο συγκεκριμένος γλύπτης αναφέρεται ως Πολύδωρος. (Ο Αγήσανδρος είναι ο γλύπτης στον οποίο αποδίδεται το σύμπλεγμα του Λαοκόοντα με τους γιους του).



JimAdams said:


> Για οποιεσδήποτε άλλες πληροφορίες, διαθέσιμος!


Οι γειτονικοί δρόμοι πώς ονομάζονται; (Καμιά φορά υπάρχει κάποια συσχέτιση).


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 26, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει, πάντως κατα την συνήθη τακτική, οι γύρω δρόμοι έχουν κ αυτοί ονόματα αρχαίων προσώπων. Ενδεικτικά, Πολυδεύκους, Θαλή, Αριστομένους, Πυλάδη, Πεισάνδρου, Τελαμώνος, Προπυλαίων κ.ο.κ. Έτσι κλίνω και ως προς το οτι αναφερόμαστε σε κάποιο πρόσωπο, ονόματι _Πολύ-?-ο_. 

ΥΓ. Η διπλή γραφή (με Ο και Ω) μην σας μπερδεύει. Παρακάτω υπάρχει δρόμος _Ανδριτσαίνης_ (από την Ανδρίτσαινα Αρκαδίας), αλλά σε κάποιες ταμπέλες το αναγράφουν ''Ανδριτσένης''. Σκέφτομαι να το βγάλω φώτο και να το ποστάρω!


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 26, 2010)

Παρεμπ., στην αρχαιότητα είναι σχεδόν μπανάλ κατάσταση να εναλλάσσονται τα "-δοτος" και "-δωρος" προκειμένου πάντα για το ίδιο πρόσωπο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2010)

Όταν κάποτε έμενα στη Νέα Ελβετία, απέναντί μου υπήρχε ένα δρομάκι με όνομα που μου κίνησε την περιέργεια, κάτι το αλλόκοτο είχε. Όταν ρώτησα, έμαθα ότι εκεί βρισκόταν παλιά το κτήμα κάποιου με αυτό το όνομα, όπως βλέπουμε να συμβαίνει συχνά με γειτονιές ολόκληρες (άντε να μάθουμε και τον Γουδή). Αν λοιπόν υπάρχει λάθος, μπορεί το λάθος να προϋπήρχε στο επώνυμο κάποιου. Ωστόσο, αυτός ο κάποιος δεν πρέπει να έχει απογόνους (με τηλέφωνο). Δηλαδή ο τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος δεν έχει ούτε Πολύδωτους ούτε Πολύδοτους. Αν κρίνω από την παρέα του στους διπλανούς δρόμους, μάλλον έχουμε ορθογραφικό λάθος, αντί του Πολυδώρου ή του Πολυγνώτου.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 26, 2010)

Σχετικά μ' αυτό που λες, Νίκελ... Δυο δρόμους πιο κάτω, υπάρχει οδός Στυγός (η Στυξ, της Στυγός, σωστά;). Το ενδιαφέρον έχει να κάνει με το ότι ονομάζεται έτσι τα τελευταία 30-40 χρόνια. Η προηγούμενη ονομασία της, ήταν Αγίου Τρύφωνος. Την ονόμασε έτσι ο προπαππούς μου, από την εκκλησία του χωριού του. Κι όταν μετά (δεκαετία 70' υποθέτω) οριοθετήθηκε σαν γειτονιά (με σπίτια, δρόμους κλπ, διότι ως τότε ήταν μόνο 2-3 μονοκατοικίες), άλλαξαν το όνομα της στο σημερινό.


----------



## sarant (Feb 26, 2010)

Να σημειωθεί πάντως ότι ο Πολυβώτης κάνει γενική Πολυβώτου, οποτε δεν απέχει και τόσο από το Πολυδώτου. Αλλά γιατί να βγάλουν δρόμο με τ' όνομα ενός γίγαντα; Εξόν κι αν έχετε Νισυριούς εκεί στη γειτονιά.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 26, 2010)

Μπα.... Νησιώτες γενικά όχι. Η πλειοψηφία των πρώτων κατοίκων της περιοχής (όπως κ οι παππούδες μου) προέρχονταν από Πελοπόννησο.


----------



## StellaP (Feb 26, 2010)

Δεν είναι απίθανο να είναι πραγματικά απλό ορθογραφικό λάθος αλλά μπορεί να είναι και άγνοια του σωστού.
Στην πρωτεύουσα του νομού που μένω υπήρχε ένας δρόμος που λεγόταν για χρόνια οδός Πανταμία. Κάποιος που το βρήκε παράξενο το έψαξε και μέσω της τοπικής εφημερίδας έγινε γνωστό ότι όνομα Πανταμίας δεν υπάρχει αλλά υπάρχει ο Λατταμύας που ήταν Θεσσαλός ταγός (περίπου 500 π.χ.). Το όνομα του δρόμου διορθώθηκε σε οδός Λατταμύα, αλλά υπάρχουν και εκείνοι που τον αποκαλούν οδός Λατταμύας.
Ομοίως σε άλλη συνοικία φιγουράριζε στην ταμπέλα η οδός Αχερώνα και μαντέψτε: είναι η οδός Αχέροντα(Αχέρων-Αχέροντος). Ούτε αυτό πάντως ήταν απλά ορθογραφικό λάθος.
Ορθογραφικό όμως είχαν όλες οι ταμπέλες στο δρόμο που μένω και έλεγαν Διονησίου Σολωμού και τους αναγκάσαμε να στείλουν υπάλληλο με μπογιά και πινελάκι για να τις διορθώσει.


----------

